# AB-BB-Start 2002 am 01.02.2003?



## MeFoMan (16. Januar 2003)

Hi Leute,

wie bereits mehrfach &quot;nebenbei&quot; erwähnt, hat &quot;mein väterlicher Freund&quot; Mike ein Gemeinschaftsangeln am 01. Februar auf Fehmarn angedacht. 

Was meinen die Jungs von der Küste, könnte das mit den Wassertemperaturen noch klappen oder stehen die Chancen gut, dass wir auf den Ausweichtermin am 01.03. ausweichen müssen.

Ich muss meine Wochenenden derzeit &quot;planen&quot; und eines ist klar, AB-BB-Treffs gehen vor  :m 

Weitere Frage:
Ich muss aus dem Münsterland anreisen. Das ist für einen Tagestripp definitiv zu weit. Evtl. besteht ja die Möglichkeit einer günstigen Wohngemeinschaft - was meint ihr?

Gruß

Markus


----------



## MFGI (16. Januar 2003)

Sollte das Wetter mitspielen und es definitiv beim 01.02.  bleiben, besteht auch bei mir ein Übernachtungsbedarf.
Ich würde gern nochmals am Sonntag in die Fluten steigen.
Nur für einen Tag lohnt sich eine Anreise von über 300 km 
nicht.


----------



## Ace (16. Januar 2003)

also wenn das Wetter keine unmöglichen Kapriolen schlägt fahr ich hin und ich denke ich bin nicht der einzige.


----------



## Bellyman (16. Januar 2003)

Also ich hatte vor am Freitag anzureisen, abend eventl. schon mal ein wenig &quot;antesten&quot;, Samstag: Fischen, Grillen, Quatschen&quot; und, je nach Wetterlage, Sonntagmorgen oder -abend nach Hause.
U.U. könnten wir uns bei Lunau einnisten? Dann sagt bescheid wer kommt, dann mache ich das für 3,4 oder 5 Leute klar.
Allerdings nur wenn Erscheinen garantiert ist, habe keine Lust hängengelassen zu werden.... :g


----------



## Udo Mundt (16. Januar 2003)

Der Termin 1.2. ist fest eingeplant.
Werde nur für diesen Tag anreisen, wenn fischbares Wetter
ist. Das kann man allerdings erst kurzfristig entscheiden.
@ Ace und Maddin Fahrgemeinschaft????


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. Januar 2003)

Ich werde am 1.2. nicht kommen. Da fahre ich in Winterurlaub.


----------



## Ace (16. Januar 2003)

@Udo
Klar...machen wir so(machen wir dann wieder kurz vorher per PN:m), diesmal sieht es auch nicht nach Eisangeln aus  
nur der Wind müsste noch etwas nachlassen.
freu freu auf den 01.02.03


----------



## Maddin (16. Januar 2003)

Sollte es wirklich wahr sein, dass wir am 01. Februar Anglerfreundliches Wetter haben, dann werde ich auch erscheinen! Anglerunfreundlich sind für mich starke Nordwinde und Temperaturen unter minus 10 °C  räusper.... 

Heute hatten wir hier in Hamburg fast 10 °C. Wenn sich das bis zum Treffen so hält, dann wird die Wassertemperatur auch wieder etwas anders aussehen.

@Udo
Fahrgemeinschaft geht klar #h Es kann aber sein, dass sich ein Kollege von mir anschliessen will, dann fahre ich mit dem zusammen.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. Januar 2003)

Bin - na klar - auch dabei.....
Drücken wir mal die Daumen, dass es nicht so sehr weht !!

@ Maddin

soso....minus 10 Grad  ;+ 

Gut das wir westliche Winde hatten.... :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (16. Januar 2003)

@ All

Also bis zum 01.02. sind es ja noch 15 Tage!
Cool bleiben Leute  :g 

Wenn das Wetter es zulässt werden wir natürlich kräftig räubern mit unseren BB´s! Und natürlich kräftig auflegen auf den Grill. Wie Ihr schon erfahren habt, kann ich das Ding ordentlich einheizen, dann klappt das schon mit de´ warmen Finger´s !  :q  :q 

Wenn die Wassertemperatur noch nicht so hinhauen sollte, sollten wir vielleicht etwas tieferes Wasser mit unseren BB´s aufsuchen. Wir werden sehen wie der Wind alles bestimmt an dem Tag?  ;+ 

Treffen wie gehabt, bei McDoof zw. 8:00 + 8:30
Drückt die Daumen das alles passt und wir werden einen tollen Tag an der Küste erleben.   :m  #h  #h


----------



## marioschreiber (16. Januar 2003)

Der 1.2. ist offiziell mein erster Arbeitstag, aber ich werde versuchen frei zu bekommen.
Sollte das nicht klappen, dann werde ich nach der Arbeit Mike anrufen um zu erfahren wo ihr seid.
Wenigstens zum quatschen will ich noch vorbeikommen!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (16. Januar 2003)

@ Mario

Jau das mach mal.  :m 


@ Jörg

Schönen Winterurlaub und &quot;Skiheil&quot;  :q  #h 
(ist ja fast schon wie &quot;Fremdgehen&quot;, Urlaub in den Bergen :q )


----------



## MFGI (17. Januar 2003)

Bitte denkt bei der Platzwahl aber noch daran, daß nicht alle mit einem BB ausgestattet sind.
Ein Watangler möchte auch Fische fangen.....


----------



## Salmonelle (21. Januar 2003)

Tach zusammen,
weil ich mich hier noch nich gemeldet hab,
FÜR ALLE: ich bin auch dabei.
Werde auch schon Freitag OBEN sein (zumvorheralleswechfangen)
und mit Onkel wieder in Großenbrode Quartier beziehen.
Der hat doch tatsächlich angedeutet in meinem BB mal &quot;probezusitzen&quot;, da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob er auch MEHR wagt!!!

@Mike: mit ALU-Klapp-/-Falttisch 

Bis denne
Salmonelle

für mich nur noch zehn Tage :q  :q  :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. Januar 2003)

Hey Mario

Sonntach wieder da ??

die Fliegenpeitsche quälen ?? #a


----------



## Ace (21. Januar 2003)

@Salmonelle
Ick wol di wat mit dem &quot;alleswechfangen&quot;...bei deinem Fischerglück in der letzten Zeit wird mir angst und Bange.
Ich will auch noch ´n paar:m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. Januar 2003)

Is nich Ace

 :z  :z  :z  :z   :z  
 :z ich bin dran  :z 
 :z  :z  :z  :z  :z 

am Samstag gehts wieder los #h


----------



## Bellyman (22. Januar 2003)

Jep, U ist gebucht, Freitagmittag bin ich da und teste... #h 
Kommt noch jemand am Freitag?


----------



## Maddin (22. Januar 2003)

@Udo & Ace
Mein Kollege kann doch nicht mitkommen, Fahrgemeinschaft kann klar gehen #h


----------



## Udo Mundt (22. Januar 2003)

@ Maddin!
Mog wi #6


----------



## Ace (22. Januar 2003)

...wie schon das letzte mal geplant#6


----------



## Salmonelle (22. Januar 2003)

@Bellyman
Ja nu, ich... guckst Du etwas weiter oben!
hab Dir ne PN geschickt

Gruß von Salmonelle

NOCH NEUN TAGE hörichschondierollenbremse


----------



## MxkxFxsh (22. Januar 2003)

@ Salmonelle



> hörichschondierollenbremse


....also ich hör immer *&quot;Abschneiden&quot; *  !!  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Salmonelle (22. Januar 2003)

@Mike abschneiden? Biste jeck? Fein dosiert und gaaaanz sachte ausdrillen  #a


----------



## Broesel (25. Januar 2003)

Moin moin,

es ist zwar noch etwas hin, bis zum nächsten Wochenende, aber ich habe mal die Wetterentwicklung ein wenig studiert. So, wie es sich zur Zeit entwickelt, habe ich die arge Befürchtung, dass zum nächsten Wochenende ein erneuter Wintereinbruch stattfindet. Und das mit eisigen Temperaturen und Schnee... :c 

Quelle: www.wetteronline.de 

Ich hoffe, ich habe jetzt nicht zu sehr auf die Euphoriebremse gedrückt. Aber noch sinds 8 Tage hin...

Ich will auch endlich mal wieder meine Bremse kreischen hören....   #h


----------



## Maddin (25. Januar 2003)

Warz ab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....noch ist es ne Woche hin. Und wenn, dann machen wir halt ´nen Iglubau-Kurs #t


----------



## Mirco (25. Januar 2003)

Hi Leutz,

bin an dem WE grad in BHV, was ein ZUFALL  :q 

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt schnapp ich mir den Holger und wir sind dann auch um 08:00 Uhr beim Schotten.
Und dann hoffe ich auf einen geselligen Angeltag mit ordentlich Wasser unterm &quot;Ring&quot; & dem ein oder anderen Fisch im Drill.

Mir juckt es jetzt schon in den Fingern, bei dem Gedanken daran.

Aber vorher will ich noch meine Neopren-Wathose flicken. Es ist nur ein winzig kleines Loch, welches erst noch gefunden werden will. Reicht dafür dieser &quot;Aquasure&quot;-Kleber oder soll ich lieber gleich einen dünnen Neo-Flicken draufkleben ???

Danke jetzt schon mal für Eure Hilfe !


----------



## Bellyboatangler (25. Januar 2003)

Dafür reicht der Aquasurekleber! Am besten die Wathose in der regentonne mit Wasser füllen und außen mit Seife einreiben. Dort wo blasen rauskommen , wird das loch sein.

Aquasure drauf und mindestens 12 Stunden ausharten lassen. 36 Stunden sind besser und danach schauen , ob die Stelle dicht ist!!! Viel Spaß dabei. Flicken würde ich nicht draufsetzen! Stört evtl. beim Gehen.

Werde am 1.2 nachkommen. Kann erst ab 15:00 an der Küste sein! Dann aber nur mit Spinnrute und Watstock!!! Habe keine Lust im Dunkeln mit dem BB draußen zu sein!

Warten wir erstmal das Wetter ab!!! *Bei Schneefall und Eisregen komme ich nicht! *  Haben bereits schon für Mittwoch Schnee angesagt!!! :c


----------



## Bellyboatangler (25. Januar 2003)

sorry 2 mal gepostet


----------



## Maddin (28. Januar 2003)

Sch****, so ein Sauwetter!! :c Hier in HH siehts momentan aus wie im April. Und ab Freitag soll es dann richtig knackig werden. Wenns am Samstag trocken bleiben soll ists ok....


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. Januar 2003)

@Maddin...
was sind denn das für Töne von Dir  ;+  ;+  ;+  ;+ 
Das einzig Lästige ist doch im Moment nur der Wind :e  :e 
Wist schon sehen, Samstag passt garantiert Alles !!!!
Bis dann....

Vossi #h


----------



## Maddin (28. Januar 2003)

Wolln mal hoffen, dass der Wind sich beruhigt! 

Ups...grad mal auf Wetteronline die Prognose angeguckt.....
Sonne und Wind mit 2 Bft aus N, das wär ja geil :z 

Für so ein Treffen ist das genial!

Trotzdem sieht es spannend aus....oder nich?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. Januar 2003)

jaaaaa...
das wär allergeilstens  :z 
Warten wir mal ab....
im Moment habe ich das Gefühl, als wenn ein tierischer 
Schnöf im Anzug ist bei mir... aber was soll&acute;s :q 
Wird sicher ein geiles Weekend...Belly im Pulk :q und am Sonntag wieder Fussi... Jawoll


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (28. Januar 2003)

Ick wünsch ju wat am Sonnabend,

min fru mut arbeiten, so schit ok.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (28. Januar 2003)

Ich melde mich für Samstag ab. 

War heute beim Zahnarzt.

Diagnose
Kieferentzündung und Würzelentzündung. Bekomme jetzt starkes Antibiotikum. Mit Anglen wird das leider nix! Ich drück euch auf jeden Fall die Daumen fürs Wetter!

Laßt noch paar Dorsche und Mefos für mich drin. Zur Zeit sieht es ja nicht so rosig mit Fisch um Fehmarn aus!Also fangt schön!


----------



## Maddin (28. Januar 2003)

@Stephan
Son Schiet..wirklich!
Dann werden wir am Samstag ja immer noch so´n niedrigen
Wasserstand haben...      
*ZWINKER*  

@Christian
...und noch niedriger  
Gute Besserung!!


----------



## Salmonelle (28. Januar 2003)

tach zusammen,
also diese Vorhersage nehm ich jetzt:
hab grad mal bei wetter.com gelünkert, die prognostidingsen Wind um 3 aus NO bei Temp nahe null, null Niederschlag und viiiiiiel Sonne. Dafür Freitag Schnee ohne Ende.
So langsam werden sich die verschiedenen Wetterdienste fürn Samstag immer einiger.
Am Montag mußte ich schon schmunzeln: 4 Wetterdienste hatten für Samstag 4 völlig unterschiedliche Trends vorhergesagt.
z.B.        NO 3-4 bft Schnee satt -2°C :q  :q  :q 
oder        O  4 bft   Schnee nur vorm. +1°C :q  :q  :q 
oder        SW 2-3 bft bewölkt  -5°C :q  :q  :q 
oder        NW 3 bft   20% Niederschl.  -5°C :q  :q  :q 

Gruß von Salmonelle dernurnochzweitagearbeitenmußßßß


----------



## MxkxFxsh (28. Januar 2003)

Die Wetterfrösche sind sich alle noch nicht so einig.
Daher werde ich gaaaaanz bestimmt abwarten bis Freitagnachmittag/abend. Und dann werde ich sehen ob ich am Samstag losfahre.   
Wenn es um die *minus*  5 Grad am Tage bleiben soll..... na dann bleibe ich aber auf´m warmen Sofa hocken !!  :q  #h


----------



## Maddin (28. Januar 2003)

@Salmonelle


> z.B. NO 3-4 bft Schnee satt -2°C
> oder O 4 bft Schnee nur vorm. +1°C
> oder SW 2-3 bft bewölkt -5°C
> oder NW 3 bft 20% Niederschl. -5°C



Darf ich das Publikum befragen? :q


----------



## marioschreiber (28. Januar 2003)

Ich muss devinitiv arbeiten, rufe aber danach noch an.


----------



## Ace (28. Januar 2003)

Also das Wetter sieht einheitlich Sonnig aus...schoma gut.
Wind ??? naja warten wirs mal ab
Die Minusgrade sind wir ja Gewöhnt...aber so heftig wirds glaub ich nicht, obwohl das hab ich letztes mal auch gesagt #t 
Wenns irgendwie geht komm ich


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. Januar 2003)

Also.... mein Wetter sagt für Samstag -6°C und Wind aus Nord 3.
Aber das ist nicht eure Ecke!  :q  Siehe hier: 
Ich wünsche euch einen schönen Tag!  #h  :m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. Januar 2003)

:l  :l  :l  :l  :l  :l  :l  :l  :l 
 :l  wird das etwa wieder so     :l 
 :l  ein flotter Dreier (Vierer) :l
 :l  wie beim letzten Mal ????   :l
 :l  :l  :l  :l  :l  :l  :l  :l  :l 

  Ich freue mich auf Euch  :q  :q


----------



## Ace (28. Januar 2003)

och Vossi das hast du aber schön gemacht :k  :q  :q  :q 

*Think Positive*


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. Januar 2003)

Gelle  :q 

ma gut das wir beim letzten Mal wenigstens ein paar
&quot;Alibibilder&quot; gemacht haben, sonst hätte noch jemand
was dabei gedacht. Hier soll&acute;s ja auch Boardferkel geben  :q


----------



## Broesel (28. Januar 2003)

Vosii tippelte



> Hier soll&acute;s ja auch Boardferkel geben



Wooo..... ;+  #t  #h 

Ich kanns leider immer noch nicht defintiv sagen, ob ich erscheinen kann...  
Aber eine HandyNr. habe ich ja...


----------



## Bellyman (29. Januar 2003)

So Leute, wat los.....wer kommt, wer ist ein Warmduscher??
Also ich bin Freitag oben, ich muss

[GLOW=seagreen]raus.....und fischen.......!!! [/GLOW]


----------



## Ace (29. Januar 2003)

@Bellymann
dann sind wir schon 2 ich hab zwar momentan noch n heftigen schief, aber das wird noch...bis Samstach.


----------



## Salmonelle (29. Januar 2003)

DREI, bzw VIER (muß ja meinen Onkel mitzählen),
wie schon gesacht Freitag erst mal die Blinker durchs Schneegestöber fliegen lassen und Samstag dann bei strahlendem Sonnenschein BBen und Grillen und Klönschnacken und... äähem Grillen ;+ Mike, mach bloß keinen Rückzieher, wir brauchen DICH!!!!

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. Januar 2003)

:z  :z  :z

na allerbestens..... die festen Zusagen kommen nun aber :m  :m  :m 
Ace .. sieh zu, dass Du es schaffst.... ich trinke auch gerade einen heissen Tee mit Schuss   
werde jetzt noch ein paar Feinheiten am Gerät tunen :q 
Das mache ich schon wieder seit Sonntag

Kann&acute;s kaum erwarten 

!!!! Noch zweimal arbeiten !!!!
Bis dann  #h  #h  #h 
Vossi


----------



## Pete (29. Januar 2003)

jungs ihr seid crazy...ihr werdet mit eisnüssen aus dem wasser kommen... bloß gut, dass ich erst einen tag später ostseewasser zu riechen bekomme...da solls schon wieder etwas milder werden...ich bin immer noch am überlegen, überhaupt die neoprene hülle und das restliche gerödel einzupacken... 
ich brauche noch ein paar konkrete (insidermäßigen)zuwegungen, um an die geeigneten strandabschitte möglichst dicht zu gelangen...aber ihr freaks, das könntet ihr mir ja noch in den thread schreiben, den ich für meine kleine tour aufgemacht hatte...will euch hier ja nicht von eurem event ablenken...

viel glück, mädels für samstag...bleibt eisern...


----------



## Mirco (30. Januar 2003)

Moin @ all,

hab grad in den Wetterbericht geschaut:

Sa ca. - 5°C

Wind dreht von Fr. auf Sa. von N auf S, was auch immer das für und bedeuten mag   ;+ 

Wind frischt dann auf wie folgt:

morgens:       SW 1 - 2
mittags:        S 4
nachmittags:    S 5

Aber ich glaub den Wetterfröschen eh nicht  :q 

Also Holger und ich entscheiden uns ganz kurzfristig am Freitag abend.

Wenn der Wind nicht zunimmt und wir fischen können kommen wir vorbei !!!

Aber &quot;nur&quot; zum klönen ist mir das zu stressig am Fr. von Erfurt -Bremerhaven und dann am Sa. BHV - Fehmarn - BHV
und So. BHV - Erfurt #d


----------



## MxkxFxsh (30. Januar 2003)

Ich warte auch noch genaueres ab.
Ich habe ja einen &quot;Ausweichtermin&quot; angekündigt und bei Minusgraden fahr ich nicht an die Küste!!!
Egal ob da die Sonne scheint oder nicht (will eh keine Sonne haben, denn umso tiefer steht der Fisch).   
Und nur mal &quot;so&quot; 675Km verfahren.......nee muss ich nicht haben.

Also, schau´n wer mal.  #h


----------



## marioschreiber (30. Januar 2003)

Sch....ße, bei meiner Frauauf der Arbeit ist jemand krank geworden. Das bedeutet für sie Früh- und Spätdienst, was für mich wiederum heist das ich zuhause auf unseren Sohn achten muss :c 
Na ja, dann werde ich in der Zeit Fliegen binden oder an meiner HP basteln. 
Rechnet also nicht mehr mit einem Anruf um Euch zu finden.

Aber trotzdem wünsche ich allen die sich vom Wetter (im Moment schneit es!) nicht schrecken lassen PETRI HEIL !!!


----------



## MeFoMan (30. Januar 2003)

Hi Jungs,

Der Wetterbericht läßt auf nichts gutes hoffen..- :v 

Ich müßte 550 KM bei Schnee und Eis fahren,
dann müßte ich mir meine ... abfrieren, fange trotzdem
&quot;wieder&quot; keine Fische und dann wieder 550 KM zurück.

Sorry, das werde ich mir nicht antun. :c 

Ich halte den Ausweichtermin 01.03.2003 fest. :z 

Sorry, Ihr, die Ihr meine Echolothalterung sehen wollt,
müßt euch noch etwas gedulden.

Den ganz harten unter Euch wünsche ich aber viel Spaß. :q 

Gruß

Markus


----------



## MFGI (30. Januar 2003)

Sch...vorhersage,
die Würfel sind gefallen, alle Wetterfrösche sind sich mittlerweile einig bezüglich des Wochenendwetters.
Obwohl ich absolut geil darauf bin, wieder in der Ostsee zu
stehen muß ich der Vernunft Vorrang gewähren.
760 km bei den zu erwartenden Straßenverhältnissen muß ich
nicht unbedingt haben.
Schade! :c


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (30. Januar 2003)

Hallo,

scheint unter keinem guten Stern zu stehen das Treffen.

Aktueller Wetterbericht aus Scharbeutz:

ca. 10 cm Neuschnee und Wind aus NO   5-6 WS

alsolut besch... Straßenverhältnisse.

Aber bis samstag ist ja noch ein bißchen hin.

Viel Spass

Stephan


----------



## Maddin (30. Januar 2003)

So eine Sch**** :r 

Mal abwarten wie es sich bis morgen entwickelt oder was dann die Vorhersagen meinen. Ich habe gerade 2 Stunden von der Arbeit nach Hause gebraucht, sonst 45min....schweineglatt wars. Die Streudienste werden ihre Arbeit aber bestimmt wieder gut meistern. Vielleicht können uns die Jungs von der Küste mal auf dem Laufenden halten von wegen Straßenverhältnisse


----------



## Mirco (30. Januar 2003)

@ all,

genau schließ mich Maddin an !!!

Bitte um genauere aktuelle Infos vonne Küste am Freitag Abend  :q  DANKE 

Wie siehts denn mit dem Wind aus ???

SW - S, geht da was auf der Insel oder hat das eher nix ???
Bin da noch sehr unerfahren was Fehmarn angeht ;-)

Ich hoffe, daß wir uns doch noch am Sa. sehen werden !!!

Ich bin so geil auf BB-angeln, ENTZUGSERSCHEINUNGEN sind so gemein, *wein


----------



## Salmonelle (30. Januar 2003)

Tach zusammen,
und wieder einer weniger: MEIN ONKEL KNEIFT!!!
In meiner FeWo is´n Bett freigeworden.
Huch - gucke gerade aus´m Fenster. Wo is´n die andere Strassenseite? Gerade war Sie noch da!!!
Mann, watt´n Schneegestöber.
Ich glaube, ich habe die Strassen gleich für mich allein.
Ich liebe es mit dem Auto durch Schnee zu fahren (ich weiß, ich bin bekloppt).
Mal schauen, ob ich es unter sieben Stunden schaffe, wenn nich is auch egal.
Mike, ich gehe mal davon aus, daß Du nich kommst, mein Tisch bleibt zuhause.
Eins noch zu den Wetterprognosen: Vom Wetter glaube ich nur noch das, was ich in der nächsten Minute auf mich zukommen sehe.

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## Ace (30. Januar 2003)

> Vom Wetter glaube ich nur noch das, was ich in der nächsten Minute auf mich zukommen sehe.


dat seh ich auch so Horst

nur mal so als Beispiel, Wetteronline hatte bei uns heute -4 bis -6 Grad angesagt es waren aber den ganzen Tag +3.
Soviel zu den Temperaturen der Wettervorhersage.

Das wichtigste ist der Wind wenn der zu Scharf wird, dann wirds richtig ungemütlich...aber bei Sonnenschein sind auch -5 Grad aushaltbar.
und Niederschlag solls ja nun garnicht geben.

hoff hoff hoff


----------



## MxkxFxsh (30. Januar 2003)

Tja Leute....... ich empfehle dringenst den &quot;Ausweichtermin&quot;(01.03.2003 )!!  :k 
Die Wetter-Fritzen haben von Freitag auf Samstag bis zu 10 Grad *MINUS*  angekündigt   
So ein Mist aber auch.   
Selbst am Samstag sollen noch Minusgrade herrschen, NEIN da bleibt der Mike und sein Renn-BB schön zu Hause !  

Wollte Euch *einige Neuerungen *  an und für mein BB zeigen  :l aber das werden wir dann auf den 01.03.2003 verschieben müssen.

An Alle die doch fahren und sich an der Küste treffen, bitte *seid vorsichtig *  und kommt heile und Gesund wieder nach Hause!!  #h  #h 
Viel Spass für Euch.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (30. Januar 2003)

@ Ace

Man kann es nicht schön-reden oder schön-hoffen, das Wetter wird so wie es eben wird.
Leider....... :c


----------



## Maddin (30. Januar 2003)

Ein klassischer SW wäre klasse! Nach den Vorhersagen soll er am Samstag aus dieser Richtung kommen und erst gegen Mittag auffrischen. Wie gesagt: Hauptsache die Straßen sind befahrbar (obwohl das auch wieder Auslegungssache ist ). Für euch die von weiter weg anfahren müssen ist es natürlich ein Risiko, aber bei mir *kribbelt es in den Fingern* und ich muss irgendwie los. 

@Ace
Ich denke mal für Udo ist es auch ein zu hohes Risiko ;+, ggf. Fahrgemeinschaft zu Zweit?

@Mike
Nenn mir mal deinen Wetterdienst! Meiner sagt Höchsttemperatur -3°C und Tiefsttemperatur -8°C, und das ist normaler Weise Nachts und wir wollen ja am Tag angeln!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (30. Januar 2003)

@ Maddin

Den ganz normalen aus´m Fernsehen, egal welches Programm.  

&quot;Höchsttemperaturen von -3° &quot; !!!!!  *WoW *  , das reicht allemal das die Rutenringen vereisen und mein Arsch das große Bibbern bekommt, ganz zu schweigen von meinen Kronjuwelen!

Nee Nee das muss ich mir nicht antun, das selbe sagt mir auch mein Renn-BB: &quot;quitsch quitsch, ich will nicht bei Eistemperaturen los&quot;  :q 

Naja und dann ist da noch das Risiko, das was mit dem Auto passiert......  
Leute habt Verständnis.  #h  #h


----------



## Maddin (30. Januar 2003)

Na logen ist das Verständnis da !!!
Nur man muss ja nicht immer gleich so übertreiben #h 
Wir gucken uns das am Samstag an der Küste mal an.....


----------



## Ace (30. Januar 2003)

@Mike 
klar haben wir Verständniss:m...du hast ja auch noch mal locker 100km mehr(pro Tour) als wir
da würd ich mir dat auch überlegen.

@Maddin
wir kennen uns ja schon aus damit, und ich glaube so schlimm wird dat nich...SW Wind morgends mit 2 ist goil.
warten wir mal ab was Udo sagt...der wird sich schon noch melden.
Sonst machen wir es so wie letztes mal #h


----------



## Salmonelle (30. Januar 2003)

Nochmal Tach zusammen,
hab ich gerade gsagt, ich fahr trotzdem?
OK, nu werd ich mal´n büschen kleinlaut: ich bleib auch zuhause.
Hab mir grade ´ne Pizza geholt und mich aufm Bürgersteig fast auf die Fr...e gelegt. Is spiegelglatt. Auch die Autos kommen im Moment nicht gerade gut von der Stelle. In der halben Stunde eben sind fünf Zentimeter Schnee runtergekommen.
Dann hab ich eben mit meiner Vermieterin in Großenbrode teleniert, die sacht ich solle vernünftig sein und daheim bleiben. Bei ihr läge auch reichlich Schnee und drunter wäre es eisglatt.
Oh mann, auch wenn es mir fürchterlich in den Fingern juckt und mir ehrlich gesagt die Tränen kommen.
Wahrscheinlich wäre ich mehr als 8 Stunden unterwegs (allein 2 um überhaupt auf die Autobahn zu kommen)
 :c  :c  :c  :c  :c 
 :c ---------------------------- :c  
 :c ---------------------------- :c 
 :c --RABÄÄÄHH-------- :c
 :c ---------------------------- :c 
 :c ---------------------------- :c 
 :c  :c  :c  :c  :c


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. Januar 2003)

:e 
So ein Mist.....Weiss wohin man schaut  :e 
NAja, warten wir mal morgen Abend ab....
Sollte die Prognose für Samstag zutreffend sein,
dann ist es vormittags noch einigermassen erträglich mit dem Wind.
Allerdings frage ich mich auch gerade, wohin dann auf der Insel  ;+  ;+ 
Bei leichtem SW habe ich bisher immer in Weissenhaus
vor der Küste gedümpelt.....
NAja, vielleicht lerne ich ja was dazu  :q 
Ich werde auf jeden Fall los, es sei denn, die Ostsee
friert zu  :q


----------



## Bellyman (30. Januar 2003)

O.K. überredet, ist mir auch zu weit und bei dem Wetter gibt es sowieso keinen Fisch....
1.3. weiß ich noch nicht, entscheidet sich dann sehr kurzfristig.....


----------



## Bellyboatangler (30. Januar 2003)

So   sieht es Momentan an unserer Küste aus. Diese Meßstation ist die modernste an unserer Ostseeküste meines Wissens. Übernacht sollen wir Windstärken bis 85 km/h bekommen!!! Und reichlich Schnee. Morgen soll es sogar zu einer Sturmflut kommen. Jedenfalls ist zur Zeit in Lübeck Hochwasser und die Straßen sind sau glatt. Überlegt euch das lieber mal Samstag! 

Das ist die aktuelle Meldung zum Wetter



> Windböen - Warnung des Seewetterdienstes Hamburg
> für die deutsche Ostseeküste
> herausgegeben am 30.01.2003 um 10.00 Uhr GZ.
> 
> ...



Ich glaub nicht, das sich das großartig bis Samstag ändert!

Fahrt also vorsichtig!


----------



## Maddin (30. Januar 2003)

@Vossi
Bei SW würde ich Staberhuk vorziehen, da wurde ich bis jetzt noch nie enttäuscht. Aber mal abwarten, ob der Wind vormittags wirklich so schwach daher bläst #t


----------



## Maddin (30. Januar 2003)

@Christian
Wir wissen doch alle, dass sich das Wetter schnell ändern kann. Von den Sturmwarnungen habe ich heute Nachmittag auch gehört...Nordsee 8-9 und an der Ostsee solls auch nicht besser aussehen. Aber wie gesagt...das kann  sich ändern. Auf jeden Fall die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben.....


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. Januar 2003)

@ Maddin... 

klar... wir haben es da wirklich etwas besser als die meisten Anderen....
Wir können relativ kurzfristig entscheiden, ob&acute;s geht.
Insofern haben wir es hier an der Küste echt gut  :g 
Ich denke mal, dass wir uns vorher aber nochmal kurschliessen - oder ??
Mal schauen, was dann geht....
SW und Staberhuk.... ist eigentlich nicht so mein Ding, aber ich werde es mir mal überlegen - warum nicht....


----------



## Maddin (30. Januar 2003)

Ich glaub es nicht. Meine Freundin sagt, dass ich Samstag fahren soll, weil sie sich schon auf einen ruhigen Tag eingestellt hat ;+ Etwas unverantwortlich die gute #d 

Ich glaube wir haben ´nen Hackenschuss, aber einen gewaltigen! Ich finds trotzdem gut zu wissen, dass nicht nur ich so bekloppt bin  

Ok, morgen abend nochmal den Wetterbericht checken #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. Januar 2003)

Alles klar....
Schönen Gruss an die bessere Hälfte....
&acute;n paar Bekloppte braucht die Welt  :q 
Andere geh&acute;n eben am Samtag morgen inne Kneipe und schütten sich den Kopp dicht... #g 
Okay...schaun wir mal wie&acute;s wird...
Wir hören dann....
Und Ace ist glaube ich auch schon wieder recht heiss.
Bis morgen dann


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. Januar 2003)

wie is denn die Chance auf was silbernes vor Staberhuk ??
Will ja nicht nur Dorsche diggeln  :q  :q 
Bisher sind meine Erfahrungen da eher negativ


----------



## Bellyboatangler (30. Januar 2003)

Staberhuk ist auch bei SW Wind nicht schlecht. Wir haben ja zur Zeit starken NO Wind und der wirbelt das ganze Wasser um Staberhuk auf. Wenn der Wind am Samstag auf SW dreht, beruhigt sich das Wasser an der Ostseite auf und um Fehmarn und es herrscht eigentlich optimale Bedingungen. Nur die Außentemperaturen(Nachtfrost und am Tage leichten Frost) sind nicht so rosig! Man erreicht in Staberhuk schnell tiefes Wasser in Wurfweite und ist durch die Steilküste gut geschützt. Selbst bei Windstärken 10-12 aus SW!!!

Ich war am Sonntag in Staberhuk und konnte wie etwa 5 andere Spinnangler und Fliegenfischer nix ausrichten in Sachen Fisch. Es wurde nur ein Dorsch(ca 45cm) von einem BBangler gefangen. In eurer Stelle würde ich nur die Spinnrute mitnehmen und das BB zuhause lassen. Dort herrscht dann einfach zuviel Strömung!!! 

Ich kann leider nicht mitkommen, da ich noch bitten an mir rumdoktern muß. Die Entzündung im Kiefer und in der Wurzel ist noch nicht ganz raus! Es wird aber immer besser!


----------



## Udo Mundt (30. Januar 2003)

Meine Sachen sind schon seit über einer Woche gepackt.
Aber wenn ich mir die Wetterentwicklung so ansehe, befürchte 
ich ,daß das Samstag wohl nichts wird. :c 
Endgültig Bescheid gebe ich morgen Abend.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (30. Januar 2003)

Staberhuk ist bekannt für wenig, dafür aber immer große Mefos. Beste Zeit ist immer die Heringszeit und wenn die Sandaale sich paaren!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. Januar 2003)

datt is aber noch ein wenig hi...mit der Paarúngszeit...
Und das mit der Strömung Maddin, das habe ich beim letzten Treffen schon etwas kritisiert...Wie gesagt, ich habe da mal ein Schlüsselerlebnis beobachtet....  #t


----------



## Salmonelle (30. Januar 2003)

@Bellyboatangler wann paaren sich denn die Sandaale??


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. Januar 2003)

so...habe eben denn von meinem Kumpel eine Mail bekommen....
Er denkt eher an Dazendorf am Samstag  :g 
Nun bin ich echt verwirrt #c 
Gefällt mir aber auch nicht schlecht....
Dann werde ich mal meine Gedanken ein klein wenig schweifen lassen......
Silber ?? Gross ??
DA war doch was  :q


----------



## Maddin (30. Januar 2003)

> Staberhuk ist bekannt für wenig, dafür aber immer große Mefos


Eine langt mir auch  

Das mit der Strömung ist sone Sache, kommt aber immer auf den Tag drauf an, das kann man nicht verallgemeinern....


----------



## Ace (30. Januar 2003)

morgen Abend noch mal schaun...und dann werden wir sehen...so schnell werfe ich die Flinte nicht ins Korn.
Kann doch nicht angehn irgendwann müssen wir doch mal Glück haben.


----------



## Andreas Michael (31. Januar 2003)

Oje oje und das Wetter haut wieder dazwischen  :c


----------



## Broesel (31. Januar 2003)

jau...das Wetter sieht ganz und gar nicht so rosig aus. :c 

Der Nord- bis Nordostwind peitscht das Wasser mächtig auf, sodaß das Wasser an der gesamten Küste recht trübe sein dürfte. Besonders schön zu sehen, wenn man sich mal die Lage anhand diverser Webcams einmal &quot;vor Ort&quot; anschaut... Klick 

Ich glaube meine Familie wird es freuen, wenn ich nicht anne Küste fahre. Außerdem bin ich ein Weichei...   :q 

Aber mal sehen, wie es morgen aussieht.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (31. Januar 2003)

@ Salmonelle
Paarungszeit zwischen März und Mai. Habe es selbst schon Anfang März erlebt , aber auch schon Ende Mai/Anfang Juni.

Meist bekommen die Angler wenig davon mit, weil sie meist im tiefen Wasser ablaichen. Die Mefos und Dorsche fressen zur dieser Zeit fast nur Sandaale!Also immer Mageninhalt kontrollieren! Meist dauert diese Zeit nur wenige Tage bzw mal 1-2 Wochen! Meist verpasse ich sie auch!!! :c Zur dieser Zeit besonders morgens und abends Strände aufsuchen, die breite Sandbänke haben!


----------



## Mirco (31. Januar 2003)

Moin Leute,

hab meine Sachen alle ins Auto gepackt und fahr heut Nachmittag  Richtung BHV.

Holger und ich sind heiß aufs BB-ANGELN !!!

Wenn es das Wetter zuläßt kommen wir am Samstag.

Die , welche verrückt genug sind und auch kommen, sollten sich zwecks Treffpunkt heut Anbend nochmal absprechen !!!

Ich verlaß mich auf Eure Erfahrung ob irgendwo auf Fehmarn oder doch Dazendorf ??? egal hauptsache wir kommen aufs Wasser und werden nicht sofort weggepustet !!!


----------



## MichaelB (31. Januar 2003)

Moin,

also wenn Ihr morgen echt los geht zum Eier baden dann seid Ihr die absolutmegaoberharten für mich, kurz gesagt meine  :l  :q Helden!

Ich habe ein Alibi das ich nicht mal zum kucken komme, darf morgen wieder mal arbeiten...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MxkxFxsh (31. Januar 2003)

Der BSH-Wetterdienst, sagt schon ab 13:00 Windstärke 6 aus SSW voraus !
Das ist eine Spur zu südlich, denn dann kommen die auslaufenden Wellen recht nett bei Staberhuk rum.   
Also bleibt für die &quot;Helden&quot; höchstens Dazendorf oder W. Strand
Na denn viel Spass, bei durchweg -3° und gefühltem Windchill von ungefähr -8°  :q  #h 

Achja Maddin, das ist nun nicht übertrieben.  

Wir hatten uns über Hamsterson aufgeregt und gemaßregelt, nun wollen morgen bei den widrigen Verhältnissen doch einige oder Jemand mit dem BB ins Wasser?

....immer erst an die eigene Nase...... :q  :q  :q  #h


----------



## Udo Mundt (31. Januar 2003)

So, habe auch den Termin 1.2.03 gestrichen. :c 
Das Wetter ist einfach zu brutal.
Also den 1.3.03 rot unterstreichen, jeden Tag seinen Teller leer essen, dann klappt es auch mit dem Wetter. :m


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (31. Januar 2003)

15.30 hier ist Radio Scharbeutz mit dem neuesten Wetterbericht.

Straßenverhältnisse mittlerweile entschärft, alle Straßen außer den ganz Kleinen gut befahrbar.

Wind ca 3-4 aus Nord - west/ost umdrehend, gefühlte Temperatur im Wind am Strand - 20 °C, Lena (mein Hund) schaute mich flehentlich an, den Spaziergang zu beenden, ansonsten kann sie kein ende finden  :q .

Ansonsten Wetter zum Helden zeugen, aber eine ziemliche Welle von Nord kommend am Strand.Hier in Scharbeutz wäre weder das FliFi, Sbiro - noch das Spinnen möglich.

Fahre nachher nochmal nach Neustadt und schaue da.Wenn es jemanden interessiert, laßt es mich wissen.

Viele Grüße Stephan

Ach so, sollte es heute Nacht wieder schneien, würde ich nicht fahren.Heute Morgen brauchte ich 1 Std. für den Weg zur Arbeit, sonst 20 min. und die Jungs von der Straßenmeisterei hatten viel Zeit zum räumen


----------



## Maddin (31. Januar 2003)

@Mike






Also: Helden sollen keine gebacken werden! Es ist halt die magische Anziehungskraft der Ostsee und die Rufe der Dorsche und Meerforellen &quot;fang mich, fang mich doch&quot;...

In der Nacht soll es klar bleiben und keinen Niederschlag geben. Wird zwar kalt, aber dafür soll morgen auch die Sonne scheinen. 

Ace und ich werden ´nen Versuch starten, wenns nichts wird, dann hatten wir wenigstens frische Luft und die habe ich bitter nötig!

Übrigens halte ich Dazendorf nicht grad sehr optimal bei SW! Da knallt dir der Wind doch genau von der Seite rein. Die Wellen die bei Staberhuk um die Ecke rollen betreffen uns gar nicht, da wir vor dem ersten rechten Riff fischen! Außerdem frischt der Wind erst gegen Mittag auf, da sind wir schon 4 Stunden draußen  Und ´nen kalten Ar*** hatte ich noch nie beim BB-Angeln.....bei mir frieren zuerst die Finger dann die Füße....mein Popo ist immer mollig warm.


----------



## Ace (31. Januar 2003)

@Mirco
Maddin und Ich sind um 8:00 am Staberhuk und Vossi versucht es in Dazendorf.
Es ist zumindest den ganzen Tag Sonne angesagt.
die Temperaturen schwanken auf diversen Wetterdiensten von +3 bis -4 tagsüber(Radio, Fernsehen Internet) ich denke es wird sich um den Gefrierpunkt oder leicht drunter einpendeln.
der wind flaut über nacht völlig ab und dreht dann auf SSW beginnt vormittags recht gut und wird am Nachmittag bis ca. 5 hochgehen.
da die Strömung nach norden verläuft treibt mann immer mehr in den Windschutz rein.

OK vielleicht sind die Bedingungen nicht die besten...aber auf jeden Fall besser als am 05.01.03...und das war auch aushaltbar.

Für die die von weither kommen ist es sicher nicht rentabel...aber wir sind locker in 1,5 Std. da und können uns den Sprit teilen...und wenns nicht mehr geht hören wir eben Mittags auf oder angeln vom Strand.
Für uns ist wichtig das wir am Meer sind, deswegen sind wir noch lange nicht lebendsmüde und wissen trotzdem was wir tun...und wann es nicht mehr geht

Vielleicht sieht man sich Mirko und Holger #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (31. Januar 2003)

Moin!
Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Spass. Ihr macht das schon richtig!!! Hauptsache raus und an die Ostsee.
Ich fahre allerdings morgen in die andere Richtung. Dort ist auch schön. (Für eine Woche.)


----------



## Dorschdiggler (31. Januar 2003)

Wie Ace schon schreibt  :g 
Ich werde morgen früh in Dazendorf aufschlagen :z 
Ist mir sicherer als mit einer Strömung um die Wette zu paddeln..... bin halt ein kleiner Schisser.... #t 
Bis zum Mittag werde ich mir wohl mein klein wenig noch etwas kleiner frieren lassen.
Mal schauen, was kommt.....
Auf jeden Fall Belly  :q  :q 
Gruss an alle Eisbeulenfeteschisten

Vossi


----------



## MxkxFxsh (31. Januar 2003)

*Viel Spass an Alle.*    :m  #h 

@ Maddin
Ist doch OK.  :g  :m 

Denkt bitte an den *Ausweichtermin* am 01.03.2003 #6


----------



## Mirco (31. Januar 2003)

@ Ace, Maddin und Vossi,

Die Straßen sind frei, bin super von Erfurt nach BHV durchgekommen.

Holger und ich sind morgen 08:00 - 08:30 bei Staberhuk.

Wenns dennoch zu windig sein sollte oder die Strömung zu stark, werden wir halt ein paar Würfe vom Ufer aus machen.
Will schließlich meine neue Rolle ausprobieren.Außerdem will ich wissen, ob es mit dem Flicken der Wathose geklappt hat. Und das merk ich morgen bestimmt sehr schnell  :q 

Staberhuk is wohl auch gut für Dorsch, wird da doch recht schnell tief, oder nich ?!?

Jedenfalls muß ich auch mal wieder raus ans Wasser und mir das Hirn von der öden Büroluft freiblasen lassen  

@ ALL

der Ausweichtermin is trotzdem im Kalender markiert. Doppelt hält besser !!!


----------



## Ace (31. Januar 2003)

@Mike 
der ist doch schon längst notiert:m


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (31. Januar 2003)

Ich wünsche euch Glück und &quot;Petri Heil&quot; ich werde wohl morgen Nachmittag noch mal in Neustadt losziehen.


@ Maddin . keine sorge, auch wenn ich in der Früh noch keine Zeit habe; Wasser ist genug da. :q 

@ Mike : 1.3  - Notiert :m 

TL Stephan


----------



## Maddin (31. Januar 2003)

@Mirco
Klasse! Gruß an Holger und bis morgen Früh!

@Stephan
Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr :q 

@Ace
Mein Held #6 

An alle anderen:
Wir lassen natürlich noch ein bißchen Fisch für den 01.03. drin , immerhin muss ich da dann auch was mit nach Hause bringen :q 

So, nun werden letzte Vorbereitungen getroffen und danach *versuche* ich zu schlafen!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (31. Januar 2003)

Von mir auch an alle anderen Verrückten viel Glück.
Vielleicht überhol ich Euch ja morgen früh auf der Bahn.
Gegen Mittag dann mal kurzen Infoaustausch ....
Und den 1.3. habe ich auch schonmal rot unterstrichen ....
Bis morgen dann  #h  #h 
auf gutes Wetter und ..... ein paar Fischchen :q


----------



## Maddin (31. Januar 2003)

Dir auch viel Petri! 
Wird schon klappen :g


----------



## Nordlicht (1. Februar 2003)

Hätte ich Dienst gehabt und ihr währt nach Staberhuk gekommen hätte ich euch mal zum aufwärmen hinter den Zaun holen können, aber ihr seit einen Tag zu früh...schade ich hätte gern gesehen wie langsam aus Menschen Eiszapfen werden :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. Februar 2003)

Vossi ist wieder zu Hause.....
Eisklumpen, anstatt Füsse....
Hartgefrorene Greifer anstatt Finger....
Und die Weichteile verdienen den Namen eigentlich auch 
nicht mehr so ganz  :q 
Das ist in kurzen Worten das heutige Ergebnis....
Wenn Ihr denn richtig mitfrieren wollt, dann schaut 
doch einfach hier 
Und nochmal mache ich das bei solchen Temperaturen sicher nicht wieder, es sei denn......

Mal abwarten......


----------



## Broesel (1. Februar 2003)

boah....an dem Spruch &quot;nur die harten kommen in Garten&quot; ist echt was dran... #r
Ist vielleicht ne Marktlücke..so ein Eis-Belly... 

Ursprünglich war ich mir ja nicht schlüßig, ob ich losfahren sollte oder nicht, aber die Frage hatte sich gestern Nachmittag von selber erledigt. Frieren, leicht erhöhte Temp. und Schnupfen...mehr muß ich wohl nicht sagen...Hatschi!! :c 

Aber das Jahr hat ja bekanntlich gerade erst begonnen... #h


----------



## Andreas Michael (1. Februar 2003)

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr das sind ja nette Bilderchen, ein glück das ich nicht gefahren bin wollte ja erst aber vom Strand aus.
Ich hätte mich wohl richtig geärgert wenn mein Pilkerchen nicht mal wasser gesehen hätte :q  

Na ma sehen wie es denn am 1.03 aussieht hoffe ja das es dann kein Eis mehr gibt.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. Februar 2003)

Ich denke mal, dass der 1.3. die bessere Wahl war...
Nun bin ich mal auf die postings von Ace und Maddin
gespannt....da soll etwas mit Flossen raudgekommen sein  :g


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. Februar 2003)

@ Joerch....
da kann ich was empfehlen ....
MIT &acute;NER VOLLBUSIGEN UNTER DIE DECKE UND ORDENTLICH SCHWITZEN... DAS SOLL HELFEN..... :q  :q


----------



## Salmonelle (1. Februar 2003)

Hallo Vossi#r 

ich bin ja auch schon einiges gewöhnt, aber bei Eisbildung auf dem Wasser hätte ich mein BB wohl doch eher im Auto gelassen. Da gibt es ja immer noch die Alternative den Mefos vom Strand aus nachzustellen.
Trotzdem: schöne Bilder :m 

Gruß von Salmonelle

PS mal gut, daß ich zuhause geblieben bin. Hatte gestern mit ´nem Freund telefoniert, der mußte Do-abend von Haltern  nach Wesel fahren und hatte dafür 3 ! Stunden gebraucht, da ging nix mehr. Und das wäre erstmal meine Strecke Richtung Autobahn gewesen...


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. Februar 2003)

Staßentechnich war alles bestens.....
Keine Probleme, ausser vielleicht in Dazendorf zur Steilküste hin, aber sonst gut zu fahren...
Und das Eis ist dann ja auch gegen 10 Uhr durch den Wind verdriftet....Hat aber nix genutzt.....einen kleinen Sandaal mit dem Drilling verhaftet....
Ich hatte gehofft, wenn die da sind, sollten die Räuber doch auch da sein, aber Pustekuchen....
Werde aber nachsetzen  :q


----------



## Salmonelle (1. Februar 2003)

tja Vossi, 
ich hätte dann aber immer noch 465 km vor mir gehabt, sei es drum.
*NOCH 28 TAGE*


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. Februar 2003)

Genau.... zählen wir schonmal die Tage  :q 
Und sorry für meine Rechtschreibfehler.....
Die Finger woll&acute;n noch immer nicht so wie ich es will....
Schnell noch einen Grog drauf....
(natürlich nicht auf die Finger  :q  )


----------



## Broesel (1. Februar 2003)

Vossi tippelte:



> MIT &acute;NER VOLLBUSIGEN UNTER DIE DECKE UND ORDENTLICH SCHWITZEN... DAS SOLL HELFEN....



Eine feuchte tropfende Nase wäre aber eine Vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen...   :q 

Und der 01.03 kommt bestimmt...


----------



## Rudi (1. Februar 2003)

Hallo,

coole Bilder. Bis zum 1.3. habe ich bestimmt meinen BB-Krempel zusammen und werde dabei sein. 

Rudi.


----------



## Maddin (1. Februar 2003)

*Bin wieder daaa!* 

Respekt Vossi, schöner Bericht und tolle Fotos!!

Mal ganz kurz: Wir waren doch nicht vor Staberhuk (aber fast!!!), sondern vor Katharinenhof.....hat das gepustet , dass es Arschkalt war brauch ich wohl nicht zu erzählen. Unser Revier war allerdings eisfrei. 

Unsere Anwesenheitsliste: Ace, Mirco, Holger und ich.

Für die beiden mit der weitesten Anreise gabs denn auch Preise, und zwar Fisch. Ja ihr habt richtig gelesen! Es wurde auf einem Anglerboardminitreffen Fisch gefangen  

*Bilder folgen später*. Ich hab jetzt erstmal keine Lust mich zu beeilen...mein Stoffwechsel ist auf Grund der Kälte noch etwas heruntergeschraubt.

Bis später #h 

PS: Es war ein super Treffen und der lange Klönschnack bei Mc-D war ein toller Ausklang!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. Februar 2003)

Klasse Maddin....
Aber MD gehört wohl bei Euch schon generell dazu - oder   
Verstehe ich aber auch, denn die Kalorien müssen nach so einem anstrengenden gepaddel ja auch wieder auf D´Stand gebracht werden.
Bin gespannt auf die Bilder.
Frostigen Gruß

Vossi


----------



## MxkxFxsh (1. Februar 2003)

@ Vossi

Schöne Bilders aber hintendran bin ich echt froh das ich zu Hause geblieben bin. :k 

Mit dem Eis auf dem Wasser und nem BB draussen, wart ihr aber sehr mutig!! Wie schnell wohl so eine scharfkantige Eisscholle das BB aufschlitzt ?? Ich frag mal nur so.
#r


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. Februar 2003)

Du hast ja Recht Mike....
Ich hatte auch gedacht, daß ich ein paar Spuren am Belly finden würde, aber die Aussenhaut ist doch verdammt stabil...NICHTS....nicht der kleinste Kratzer....
Diese Gedanken kamen mir aber erst, als ich schon lange kein Eis mehr um mich hatte.... Trotzdem hab ich des öfteren mal mein Belly geknautscht, ob denn auch noch genug Luft in den Kammern ist


----------



## Udo Mundt (1. Februar 2003)

Schön das Ihr Eisangler wieder da seit. #h 
Scheint ja wettermäßig dem 5.1. ebenbürtig gewesen zu sein.
Sehr frostigschöne Bilder Dorschdiggler, bin mal auf die Fotos von Martin gespannt.
Hoffentlich klappt es mit dem 1.3.
Die Angelentzugserscheinungen sind kaum noch auszuhalten


----------



## Ace (1. Februar 2003)

So ich bin auch wieder da...hier ein paar Eindrücke.

























Fazit: ein geiler Tag, bestes Wetter vielleicht etwas Viel Wind und zu kaltes Wasser(dadurch wenig fisch-vermute ich)...aber 80% des Tages Sonne.
Temperaturen zur Angelzeit um Null Grad Celsius.
Nachmittags keine Eisbildung am BB und den Rutenringen mehr.
Hinter der Steilküste von Katharinenhof war es richtig gemütlich.
Das Treffen hätte stattfinden können...leider sind wir alle keine Hellseher.


----------



## Udo Mundt (1. Februar 2003)

Klasse Bilder Mathias! :m 
Und Fisch gabe es auch.#6 
Temperaturen um Null Grad! Dann hätte man ja doch....
aber bei einer Vorhersage von -6, schade das man nicht hellsehen kann :c


----------



## Ace (1. Februar 2003)

Ist schon Hammer was für ein Unterschied zwischen Weissenhaus und Katharinenhof...war ja echt heftig Vossi
jetzt weiss ich auch warum du dich so zitterig am Telefon angehört hast :q 

@Udo
freuen wir uns auf den 01.03.:m irgendwann muss es ja mal klappen oder?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. Februar 2003)

Schöne Bilder Ace  :m 
Und das sieht echt etwas angenehmer aus  :q 
Ist aber echt komisch  ;+ 
Als ich abgehauen bin, zeigte mein Thermometer noch immer 
-3 Grad an.....und das war so gegen halb drei....
Aber Hauptsache ist , daß wir unseren Spaß hatten  :z 
Jetzt den 1.3´. fest ins Visier genommen...

schönes Wochenende noch...


----------



## Ace (1. Februar 2003)

@Vossi
Ich schätz mal das lag an der Sonne die wir die meisste Zeit hatten...auf der Rückfahrt auf der Autobahn zeigte mein Thermometer auch -2 bis -3 an.
Da haben wir eben richtig Schwein gehabt.

Geiles Avatar haste dir da gebastelt...wo hast den den Brecher gefangen???


----------



## Broesel (1. Februar 2003)

@Ace,

schöne Bilders und sogar Fisch...  :z 

Die Stimmung vor Ort kann man gar nicht mit ein paar Bilders und Buchstaben beschreiben...man muß dabei sein...und ich wars nicht... :c 

Hoffe doch dass der Herr da oben zum 01.03 endlich mal ein einsehen mit ein paar küstenverrückten Petri-Jüngern hat...


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (1. Februar 2003)

Hallo,

alle wieder wohlbehalten zu Hause angekommen, schön.
Muß man euch jetzt für verrückt erklären oder als Helden feiern ?   

Auf jeden Fall habt ihr es durchgezogen - Respekt !!!

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Bellyboatangler (1. Februar 2003)

Wir hatten heute morgen in Lübeck -11°C, mittags immer noch -5°C. Ich wär gerne mitgekommen, aber nicht bei den Außentemperaturen und erst recht nicht mit meiner Kieferentzündnung. Ist aber schon besser. Denke Montag bin ich den Schiet los!!! Am 1.3 werde ich erst am späten Nachmittag auftauchen. Muß bis 14:00 Uhr arbeiten!

Euer Ausflug wurde ja zumindestens mit Fisch belohnt´und mit nicht ganz so eisigen Temperaturen!


----------



## Lachsjaeger (1. Februar 2003)

Hallo Ihr verrückten #h  :q ,
das war ja ein heftiger Einsatz. Schön das er auch mit Fisch belohnt wurde. Vielen Dank für die tollen Bilder und die schnellen Berichte. Das hätte ich mir nach solch einem Angeltag bestimmt nicht mehr angetan #r #r #r


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Februar 2003)

@ Ace....
genau da , wo ich heute im Eis gedümpelt bin   
Ist allerdings schon ein paar Tage her....


----------



## MichaelB (2. Februar 2003)

Moin,

einfach unglaublich...#r  das beeindruckendste Bild finde ich den Blinker auf dem Eis :q 
Aber so wie ich lese hat es riesig Spaß gemacht und die beiden Dorsche auf dem Bild sind ja auch nicht sooo schlecht  :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Maddin (2. Februar 2003)

So, ein paar Bilder findet ihr noch auf meiner HP in der Galerie. Text folgt, da hab ich jetzt keinen Nerv mehr für #u, außerdem müssten die Bilder Beschreibung genug sein. Ab dem Bild mit der Horchstation von Staberhuk hat der Wind übrigens knallhart auf SSW gedreht. Alleine hätte ich mich dann dort draußen nicht mehr aufgehalten. Zu sehen ist auch der Mageninhalt von einem Dorsch. Gezählt habe ich 13 Wollhandkrabben und einen Tobi, wer bietet mehr?

@Stephan
Nenn uns doch einfach &quot;glückliche Optimisten&quot;  

Hier noch ein kleines Schmankerl: Da keiner von den Anwesenden auf Dorschrogen stand, habe ich ihn mir einfach unter den Nagel gerissen.......
*KÖSTLICH!!!* 





Nicht Jedermanns Sache...





Pfeffern und salzen...





Etwas Mehl, dann vorsichtig in Butter braten!





Fertig!


----------



## Ace (2. Februar 2003)

@Maddin
du ekelst dich auch vor garnix wa
schöne Bilderchen#6

@Vossi
so einen will ich auch  :c 

@all
Mein Fotoalbum hab ich auch noch fertiggestellt nu aber ab ins Bett...ein Glück morgen ist erst Sonntag. :z


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Februar 2003)

Geil Maddin.....
ein klein wenig in Mehl wenden, gibt dem Ganzen mehr Haltbarkeit in der Pfanne.....
...und Ace.... solltest Du echt mal probieren....
KÖSTLICH.....
Wär ich bei Euch gewesen, hätt&acute;s Streit gegeben  :q


----------



## Maddin (2. Februar 2003)

Vossi, guckst du!! Ist in Mehl das gewendet :q 
War echt dammich lecker! Auf Seeland hatte ich
letztes Jahr geräucherten Dorschrogen gegessen,
aber das hier ging schneller. Sacht ma, warum
seid ihr eigentlich noch wach?? :g


----------



## Maddin (2. Februar 2003)

@Ace
Deswegen also . Hat ja gut geklappt, tolle Bilder!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Februar 2003)

So Maddin, denn habe ich auch mal Deine Bilder bestaunt.
Klasse....Du hast aber auch immer ein besonderes Motiv dabei...
Ich sach nur Eiszapfen und Bellyträger #6 
Tja und warum ich noch wach war.... ganz einfach...bin auf dem Sofa eingepennt  :q und musste das angebrochen Bier
(zum Glück mit Ploppdeckel  :q  ) noch leeren.....
und heute morgen spüre ich meine Beine mal wieder...
Ich sollte öfter Belly fahren   
Bis dann

Gruß
Vossi


----------



## Mirco (2. Februar 2003)

Moin Leute,


Als Holger und ich um 05:00 Uhr in BHV losgefahren sind hatten wir - 11°C. Höhe Neustadt waren es gegen 08:00 Uhr noch - 8°C und wir erlebten einen wunderschönen Sonnenaufgang Marke &quot;Fireball&quot;. Ehrlich gesagt hielten wir uns beide für total bescheuert und waren nicht grad guter Dinge. Aber wir mußten einfach los. Die Entzugserscheinungen waren einfach zu groß. Außerdem &quot;Versuch macht kluch&quot;

Per Handy eben kurz mit Ace u. Maddin abgestimmt und dann ab nach Katharienhof. War doch ganz schön windig und das auch noch in Böen. Aber durch die &quot;Steilküste&quot;  und Bäume waren die ersten 100 - 200 m Wasserlinie recht gut geschützt, Wind und Strömung gering.

Ace und Maddin haben eigentlich schon alles gesagt, super Fotos :m

Endlich wieder Ostseewaser in der Wathose. Das mit dem Flicken muß ich noch üben  :q 

Die Sonne schien und es war nur gering bewölkt, goil !!!

Ja aber eben doch sehr geringe Wassertemperaturen und der Fisch war auch noch sehr träge. Am 01.03.03 wird es mit dem Fisch bestimmt noch besser.

Es war ein super toller Tag zu viert. Und wir zählen ja schon wieder die Tage  :z 

Ja beim Schotten haben wir uns dann noch den Wanst voll geschlagen und gut geschnackt.

@ Ace u. Maddin:
War bestimmt nicht der letzte Trip mit Euch !

@ Maddin:
sieht wirklich lecker aus der Rogen. Probier ich vielleicht auch mal aus   

@ Vossi:
#r    ...und die härteren kriegen eine Gärtnerin ...   #r

Holger und ich freuen uns schon auf den nächsten Termin !!!


----------



## Udo Mundt (2. Februar 2003)

Mensch Martin, wußte garnicht, daß Du so ein begnadeter Koch bist#6 
Sieht echt lecker aus Deine Kreation :m 
Sehr eindruckvolle Bilder in Deiner HP.
War außerhalb des Windschattens aber eine ganzschön hohe Welle.


----------



## MichaelB (2. Februar 2003)

Moin,

leckerleckerlecker, ich kenne Dorschrogen bislang nur geräuchert, aber in Mehl gewälzt aus der Pfanne klingt auch gut? Vielleicht fange ich ja auch mal wieder welche...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MxkxFxsh (2. Februar 2003)

Hi Leut´z

Ich sach nur: Klasse Bilders, gute Berichte und ihr hatte alle wenigstens Spass!! :m 

Ich vermute mal das wir das alle am 01.03. noch toppen werden ? Hoffentlich mit ordentlich Bratwürstchen dazu und wer will kann auch frischen Rogen drauflegen.    :q  #h


----------



## MichaelB (2. Februar 2003)

Moin,

da ich immer neugieriger werde auf´s Schwimmring-Angeln: wo wird das am 1ten März denn statt finden? Vielleicht lässt sich das ja mit anschließendem Brandungsangeln kombinieren...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## havkat (2. Februar 2003)

Moin ihr Eisbären!

Habe nun alle Postings und Bilders durchgeackert.
Bin wieder in meiner Meinung bestätigt.
Es ist hilfreich, wenn man als Küstenangler so´n kleines bißchen verrückt ist!  :q
Hauptsache ihr hattet Spass und Fisch gab´s ja auch. #6


----------



## Salmonelle (2. Februar 2003)

So, nu hab ich mir auch nochmal alle Bilder angeschaut,
schööööön,
ich bedaure immer mehr, daß mir das Wetter so einen weißen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht hat.
Und wieder ein Tag weniger: *noch 27*   

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## marioschreiber (2. Februar 2003)

Zur Aktion selber : #r 

Bilder : #6 

Und den &quot;Dorschverhaftern&quot; : #v  Glückwunsch !

Mehr muss ich dazu nicht mehr sagen.
(ausser das ich bedaure das ich nicht mitkonnte)


----------

